# Maltese Male in Humane Society for Campbell County



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Adoptable Maltese: "Bo&#3: Petfinder


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

He is adorable. It bothers me why someone would give a malt up.


----------

